# riverwide strainers, Boulder Creek below 55th



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

I haven't floated the far down in years. Have you been doing that stretch? Where have you been taking out? I floated to 75th st years ago to check it out as a kid/newbie run and thought there were just too many trees to consider.

Are you saying the rest of it has been good to go and there are just now some new hazards? 

If that is the case, I'm sure i can round up a crew to help reopen it.


----------



## julial-t (Feb 6, 2006)

I wouldn't take kids or newbies down there - it's a bit of a jungle, even without the fallen trees. There are lots of hanging branches, and precious few clean eddies.


----------

